# Bücher zum Fliegenbinden



## Rausreißer (21. September 2004)

Hallo Leute, 
ich hab schon son bischen im Bord gesucht aber bis jetzt noch nicht soviel zum obengenannten Thema gefunden.

Hier nun meine Fragen:

Welche Bücher sind Eure Lieblingswerke, die mit dem Binden von Fliegen im Zusammenhang stehen.
Was sind gute Bücher für Anleitung eines Greenhorn wie meiner einer und was sind gute Nachschlagewerke für Muster und watt kosten die so Pi*Daumen...

Danke für jeden netten Beitrag.


R.R. #h


----------



## gofishing (21. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Moin,

das einzige Buch das ich habe ist "Klassische Lachsfliegen"


Was für Fliegen willst Du den tüddeln ?

Ein besseres Nachschlagewerk als das Indernett gibt es nicht.
Bindeanleitungen habe ich hier auch schon einige gepostet.
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=35574
Wenn Du etwas anderes suchst, mußt Du nur sagen was Dich interessiert.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Lachsy (21. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Ich habe das Buch
"Fliegenbinden" von Peter Gathercole
Präzise Anleitungen schritt für schritt
Technische Vorbereitung
Ausrüstung und Material
Über 500 Farbbilder

Preis noch in DM 49,80





mfg Lachsy


----------



## marioschreiber (21. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Frank de la Porte
Fliegenbinden Schritt für Schritt

Ist nicht so speziell wie "Lachsfliegen", sondern befasst sich nur mit den grundlegenden Techniken. Wenn man die beherscht, dann kann man schon ´ne menge nachbinden


----------



## snoekbaars (22. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Also ...

   ich hab meine Flibi-Karriere mit großen, einfach zu bindenden Mustern begonnen, wie dem BunnyBug auf Hecht.
   Gefunden hab ich sie hier:

   "Pike on the fly" von Reynolds and Berryman.
   Fliegenbinden wird hier nicht grundsätzlich erklärt, es ist mehr das, was der Titel schon vermuten läßt.

   "Flytying Techniques" von Jaqueline Wakeford.
   Hier habe ich tatsächlich meine Grundkenntnisse erworben UND mit exzessivem Gebrauch der Seiten www.danica.com und später www.globalflyfisher.com

   "Meine besten Fliegen" von Oliver Edwards.
 Es ist m.E. DAS Buch für die nach Perfektion Strebenden. Ein Klassiker!! Hinterher "kann "man auch die ganz kleinen Fliegen mit Spiderweb binden.
   Ich hatte das große Glück vor vielen Jahren mal an einem zweitägigen Bindeseminar mit Oliver E. teilnehmen zu dürfen.
 Danach hatte ich eine Widmung im Buch, keine Angst mehr vor kleinen, superrealistischen Fliegen und eine Ahnung davon auf was es bei so was ankommt. Eigentlich alles ganz einfach, wenn man ihm zu schaut.

   Daher meine abschliessende Empfehlung: "Soviel wie möglich erstklassigen Fliegenbindern zusehen"!!
 UND ich kaufe gerne mal das eine oder andere Video und schaue mir manche Sequenzen immer wieder an.

   Tight Loops

   Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (22. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> ... der Seiten www.danica.com und ...


 Sorry .. der link ist: http://www.danica.com/pikefly/


----------



## gofishing (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Moin Ralph,

Spiderweb kenne ich nicht.
Habe mal gegoogelt. "Spiderweb binden"

Das sinnvollste war dieses hier

"... Beim Versuch, die Arme der Zofe an ihre Schenkel zu binden, verheddere
ich mich hoffnungslos. ... "Spiderweb" nennt das die Fachfrau. ... " #c 

Stelle uns doch mal ein Bild hier rein.
Und bitte die kleinen Haken nicht vergessen.  :q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Danke Leute für die Tips,

Das ist ja sehr übersichtlich.

Saach mal @Lachsy tüddelst Du auch?

@Mario: Die Kosmosreihe ist immer gut und günstig.
Werde ich Ordern.

Habt Ihr noch andere Tipps für Bücher als Vorgabe (Musterfliegen)

Oder aber Anfänger-Regieanweisungen #6 

Ich meine Bücher, und keine Links (nichts für ungut, aber sonst hätte ich nach Links gefragt #t )

Gernot #h


----------



## snoekbaars (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Grüß' Dich, gofishing ...

"Spiderweb" ist keine Fliege.
Es ist ein Bindegarn von Danville, glaub ich, dem Bindegarnhersteller oder -anbieter (Katalog von Dürkop).
Es ist das dünnste, für mich denkbare Bindegarn. Es trägt überhaupt nicht auf, auch auf 22er und 26er Haken. Ich weiß es, und hab's probiert.
Es hat eine reale Bruchfestigkeit von gefühlten 200 Gramm, soll aber so ungefähr bei einem Pfund liegen.
Die ersten paar Male ist es ganz normal, es ständig abzureißen. Aber man wundert sich oft, wie fest sich Materialien trotzdem damit zuverlässig anbinden lassen.
Bei Kleinstfliegen ist es m.E. auch nicht ausschlaggebend.
Manche Muster von Oliver Edwards benötigen kategorisch dieses Garn.
Deswegen habe ich mich seinerezeit damit beschäftigt und einige Rollen davon.
Auch wenn man nicht unbedingt ständig Verwendung dafür hat, schult es m.E. die BindeHand ungemein!!

CU
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Moin Tüddler,

ich kann euch noch die Bücher von N.Vestergaard empfehlen - zumal da auch "moderne" Materialien beschrieben werden.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Blauortsand (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

"Das große Fliegenlexikon"
Muster aus der Zeitschrift Fliegenfischen
Jahr Verlag
ISBN 3-86132-447-4
Inhalt:
Trockenfliegen, Nymphen, Emerger, Streamer, Lachsfliegen 
Insgesamt 370 Muster

"American Fly Tying Manual"
Dave Hughes
Frank Amato Publications
ISBN 0-936608-45-5
Inhalt:
Wie das große Fliegenlexikon nur auf Englisch und auch ein paar sehr interessante Muster die hier sicherlich auch angesagt sind!

"Streamerfischen"
Wolfgang Schulte
Kosmos Verlag
ISBN 3-440-08098-6
Inhalt:
- Köderwahl, Ausrüstung, Angelgerät in Süß- und Salzwasser
- Köderführung und Fang
- Muster, Materialien und Bindeanleitungen Zielfischbezogen
- Gewässervorstellungen Weltweit
- ....


----------



## The_Duke (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

*Klaus von Bredow: Das große Buch vom Fliegenbinden*
erschienen im Müller/Rüschlikon-Verlag ISBN: 3-275-00771-8

*Mike Dawes: Handbuch Fliegenbinden*
400 Muster zum Nachbinden mit Anleitungen
erschienen bei der BLV-Verlagsgesellschaft ISBN: 3-405-13472-2

*John Buckland: Handbuch der Kunstfliegen*
Über 1200 Nass- und Trockenfliegen in Farbe, sauber aufgegliedert und das
alles in einem kleinen handlichen Buch.
Nicht unbedingt etwas um das Fliegenbinden zu erlernen, aber gnadenlos gut
für Inspirationen für fortgeschrittene Binder  #6 
erschienen ebenfalls im Müller/Rüschlikon-Verlag ISBN:3-275-00932-X


----------



## Lachsy (23. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Saach mal @Lachsy tüddelst Du auch?
> 
> 
> Gernot #h



Gernot mehr schlecht als recht  wenn ich lust dazu habe, liegt alles im keller zum binden. winni bekommt immer den horror wenn ich fliegenbinde  
 |wavey: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## gofishing (24. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

@snoekbaars

Gefunden habe ich das Material natürlich auch, hatte meine erste Suche erstmal auf deutsche Seite beschränkt.


@all

Was haltet Ihr davon Eure Bücher in der Bücherecke vorzustellen. Werde ich auch nächste Woche machen wenn meine Digicam wieder bei mir ist.
Wenn möglich mit Beschreibung ob für Anfänger/Fortgeschrittene oder "Sonderlinge" die klassische Lachsfliegen binden wollen.


Hat denn keiner das Buch "Entomologie für Fliegenfischer",
gibt es doch als Prämie f. ein Jahresabo. Damit spekuliere ich nähmlich noch.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Lachsy (24. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

hab noch welche

"insektenkunde für Fliegenfischer" von paul Pare

Meine erfolgreichsten Muster von wolfgang Schumacher

Handbuch Fliegenbinden von mike Dawes

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Coachman (24. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Hm, Bindebücher hab ich jede Menge |kopfkrat 
Bin halt auch Jäger und Sammler.
Gut, der Bredow als Klassiker war schon.
Dann "Flytiers Benchside Reference" von Schollmeyer/Leeson,
"Nymphflytying" dito von Schollmeyer, 
"Matching Mayflies" von Dave Hughes,
"Caddisflies" von gary LaFontaine
und noch so 30 - 40 mehr plus dei DVD´s von Olliver Edwards.
Die Mehrzahl in Englisch.


----------



## Lachsy (26. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*






so diese habe ich auch noch, zwar in englisch aber gut bebildert

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rausreißer (28. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Nochmals Dankeschön, das gibt ne Weihnachtsliste #d 

Und das schönste ist: Der einzigartige DANVISE inovation cam ist DA! |stolz:

Nu gehts los... Geflügel jeder Art wird von mir in Zukunft mit ganz andern Augen gesehen  :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber (28. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*



> Und das schönste ist: Der einzigartige DANVISE inovation cam ist DA!


Glückwunsch 
Hast du dir auch gleich die Bodenplatte gegönnt ?
Es soll Frauen geben die es nicht gerne sehen wenn sich so´n Bindestock in die Platte vom guten Esstisch beisst


----------



## gofishing (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Moin Gernot,

aber bitte jetzt nicht alle "Starenkästen" an der Straße nach Federn durchsuchen. Könnte teurer werden als in jedem Shop.  :q  :q  :q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

Sauber Gernot#h

Dann kann das Getüddel jetzt ja voll losgehen #6  
Im Dezember kommt ein neues Bindetreffen


----------



## Medo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch
> Hast du dir auch gleich die Bodenplatte gegönnt ?
> Es soll Frauen geben die es nicht gerne sehen wenn sich so´n Bindestock in die Platte vom guten Esstisch beisst


@mario

dafür gib es doch tüddelkisten


----------



## Medo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Gernot#h
> 
> Dann kann das Getüddel jetzt ja voll losgehen #6
> Im Dezember kommt ein neues Bindetreffen


@tim

mach doch mal einer ne termin umfrage, weil dezember ist viel mit familie und so...

gruss jörg


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bücher zum Fliegenbinden*

mach ich Jörg #h


----------

